
Disturbing new study suggests Sean Hannity’s show helped spread the coronavirus - wayne-speth
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/4/22/21229360/coronavirus-covid-19-fox-news-sean-hannity-misinformation-death
======
masonic
This is a farce, even beyond its lack of peer review.

It _completely ignored_ whether, and for how long, each population listen to
Hannity _on the radio_.

Hannity's radio program has _triple_ the on-air time and _four times the
audience_ as his Fox program. His radio program is syndicated over most of the
USA free to listeners as opposed to Fox News on pay TV.

Vox, of course, won't point this out because it doesn't fit their narrative.

